# Project leftovers 2014



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Are those green hands? If so, I would love 'em. What a great idea for a thread. Need to check my stuff out. I know of several members that some of this stuff would work great for.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

PM sent for the map, the shower curtain, and the "Once Upon a Nightmare" sign. When I sent it I didn't even catch that the items are free, which is waaaay too nice of you. Will most definitely reimburse you for shipping +.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Printers Devil.. its not really just the hands.. take a look at this picture of the prop i put together

I took a walgreens hanging clown and cut the clown out and attached the goblin head. 
The goblin head is ceramic and was broken when i opened the box


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a perfect green gross witch mask for this. Would love it!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Then, It's all yours. Thank you for giving him/her a good home! 
Please message me your address.. i will calculate shipping tomorrow. its small enough i can ship from work.

UPS ground ok for you ?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I sent you a PM


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Im the goddness - Taking better pictures now for you.

Just found a Pooh Diaper Bag with some baby bottles - Adding to the avail list.

Also- this is the broken Goblin. He still has working electronics should anyone want the task of re-using...


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Here you go - I'm the goddess

A close up of the music 
A picture of all three items you were interested in 
A picture of the last time i used the bird cage 

The cauldron is a standard 8' plastic craft cauldren


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks celipops. Aww, Pooh, my baby (now 17) had a Pooh room. Thank god I'm past the baby stage. LOL


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Sign me up please. I'll PM you the address, just let me know the shipping and where to send the check.

Thanks!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

You got it. I will put aside for you.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Bluefrog - Here are the poison apples i was talking about -


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Printersdevil - You were shipped today Shipping $ 6.30
I'm the Goddess - You were shipped today Shipping $12.74
Please check your messages

BlueFrog - You will be shipped soon, I need to find a heavier box. I do not want the sign to break on you.

Thanks again for taking this stuff.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The puppets & sea urchins!! I must have the puppets & sea urchins if they're not taken!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Also, what are mermaid tears?


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

RCIAG - They are yours! Be advised, someone lost a wooden foot ... Still looking.. Also have the cross string holder for you to restring if you wish 

Mermaid Tears - the label is gone.. but the closest i can tell you is look up water beads... the container is sealed - was used in a pirate scavenger hunt hidded int he mermaid rock bottle wall for the kids. I thought they took them all, but this managed to be packed up


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Look at this link "http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/181235550805?lpid=82&item=181235550805&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466

Vintage Pancho Villa Marionette String Mexican Puppet


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I also have some lighted bottles -


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oooohhh mermaid tears. Got it. I've never heard them called that before, not that I've heard what exactly they ARE called, but I know what you're talking about now.

I'll take the puppets with or without the foot & string holder, doesn't matter. And the urchins.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Great, I will box them up for you and ship tomorrow.
Please message me your shipping address.

btw- whats your theme this year? maybe i have something else lying around I can toss in the box


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

celipops said:


> Great, I will box them up for you and ship tomorrow.
> Please message me your shipping address.
> 
> btw- whats your theme this year? maybe i have something else lying around I can toss in the box


My theme is the same every year, "OMG IT'S 4PM GET ALL THE CRAP OUT HERE IN THE YARD!!"**  **only there's more profanity involved**

Seriously, I don't really have one. Inside I'm all about vintage/vintagey repro stuff. PMing addy now!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

HAHA my FAVORITE THEME LMAO

HUGSSSSSSSSSSSsssssssssssssssssss


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

RCIAG - You have been shipped! Thank you very much.

A BIG Thank you to all who agreed to take something… as a recap – This is what is left from the first picture post:

Samurai swords - Cheap but good enough for a prop
mermaid tears - No Label, sealed container
Unhappily ever after basket with wolf head – Used only 1 evening.. Perfect for Scary Tales Prop
Miniature pumpkins Yankee candle cover - Fall/Halloween/Ceramic/Chachka
And metal handle cup - Pirate Treasure?
a quarter bank puzzle ball game - 1 left 
chocolate-poly minus the chocolate – 1 Left
Green balloons – Open bag
A clever headband – Who doesn't need this accessory???
A Corona insulated cover – Only 1. One is the loneliest number… LOL 
Ghost lollipop covers – Really cute .. you can add to a favor bag if you want 
Along for the ride baby t-shirt - I’m out of ideas on this one.. 
Illuminated Lighted Wine Bottles – a few left. Filled with glass rocks and Christmas lights. 
Pooh Diaper Bag with bottles – Bloody Baby Nursery scene? 

Link to ghost pops
http://itsallfiddlefart.blogspot.com/2012/09/halloween-ghostie-lollipops.html


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Items too big to ship - But available for Pickup 

Barrels & Crates
Ship Helm Ship Wheel
Large Heavy PartyLite Weathered Lanterns
10 ft Pirate Island heavy canvas outdoor banner
Martha Witch & Cats Lawn Ornaments 

Tumblers Left over from last years Pirate fest.

The illuminated wine bottles probably wouldn't ship well either. 

Also have a coi pond used in 2012 sunken treasure adventure and a few different pools.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg...your right I do need to move to Jersey ...great stuff Celipops. ...your too generous


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I can't believe that I didn't know that Mannheim had Halloween albums!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BlueFrog said:


> PM sent for the map, the shower curtain, and the "Once Upon a Nightmare" sign. When I sent it I didn't even catch that the items are free, which is waaaay too nice of you. Will most definitely reimburse you for shipping +.


damn you beat me to all those LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

pumpkinpie said:


> Omg...your right I do need to move to Jersey ...great stuff Celipops. ...your too generous


ok I am moving with you  how I would love the pirate stuff wow


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't think my husband would be too happy with me if I drove the F350 to NJ to pick up all the BIG stuff. 

Saki I too would have taken the shower curtain & a poison apple or 2


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I still have the poison apples if you guys are interested. 
Everyone should have received everything but blue frog - that's getting shipped this week. 
I got a great box to keep the sign safe. 






Bethany said:


> I don't think my husband would be too happy with me if I drove the F350 to NJ to pick up all the BIG stuff.
> 
> Saki I too would have taken the shower curtain & a poison apple or 2


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's a close up for the pumpkins


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

PM'd Thanks. Just let me know amt. I can paypal if you like.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Celipops, just keep all the large stuff for a few years until we see if we move to Baltimore, then I will come up to get it all! No problem, right? As you know, my box arrived. I thought I might use the birdcage as part of a reaper gift, now I selfishly want to keep it.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Awww, I wish I had room to keep everything. I have soo many new things coming. I promised hubby every year that I wouldn't let the props saving get out of hand. 
I still have a wire pumpkin carriage that I spent 6 months restoring and a "genuine" Dracula coffin from Romania with a crate of "authentic" Transylvania dirt he trips over every so often. 
When really won't let up, I become too busy to cook/bake. Rotten I know, but somehow that small break helps him reprioritize things. I only have soo many closets. The basement is kicked back enough he should be ok for time.

I'm going to post the large items on Craigslist free section. They deserve a good home. And what the hell, the neighbors already think I'm strange. Lol

Thanks again !


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I feel better now with all my stuff


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks again Bethany - I boxed up yours - will ship this week with bluefrog.

I'm happy to report some of the bigger items have been picked up , the coy pond, the kiddie pools, the irregular pond form, Eight 2ft weathered glass lanterns, The 4 ft foam Pirate skull, The wooden lawn puzzle games, including the Chessboard, the pirate ship helm and the broken pirate mast, the large wooden treasure chest and the Chaos Tower - all taken along with some other big items for that 'other' holiday I wont mention here. 

If I come across anything else, I'll be sure to post it here, Now that the basement is kicked back, I have to go through the garage.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Those lanterns were fabulous.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Aren't they? When you have 10 illuminating the path for the kids it's breathtaking. 
I kept two to flank the front door on Halloween. 

They are still available. 

http://www.partylite.biz/legacy/sit...log?page=productdetail&search=true&sku=P90109


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

celipops said:


> Aren't they? When you have 10 illuminating the path for the kids it's breathtaking.
> I kept two to flank the front door on Halloween.
> 
> They are still available.
> ...


Stop teasing me!  I cannot drive up to you to get them!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany, I think she meant the are available to purchase online. I think someone local took them. I think the shipping would have been cheaper than buying them online. LOL Bethany, they would look wonderful on your tables as center pieces.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

You are correct Goddess - Mine are gone, but you can order and have them shipped directly to you.
My shipping would have been about $40, so yes.. since they are still over 100/ea it's a deal if they were needed. 




im the goddess said:


> Bethany, I think she meant the are available to purchase online. I think someone local took them. I think the shipping would have been cheaper than buying them online. LOL Bethany, they would look wonderful on your tables as center pieces.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I was just teasing. LOL If I was still in Ohio, I would have taken a road trip with the F350 for a lot of the big stuff!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

that is so cool of you 
celipops
by the way people those little pumpkins are amazing and if you have a village they are great to set them in it . i have them and love them .


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

SakiGirl- it's funny you should say that, I don't own the village - not enough too
To display it right - but the day I bought those pumpkins, I also bought some village accessories. 
This was all used for my dessert table in 2012 Sleepy Hollow. I printed the cemetery map 3'x5' and I treated it like my own miniature model laced with desserts. I wish I took pictures of it. Here's one of my favorite village accessories that light up


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Blue Frog! Your sign - Once Upon a Nightmare was shipped today! Check your messages! I hope you like it 
Will send the old world map out tomorrow - it didn't fit in the largest tube available.. looks like a celipops custom package is in order!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

celipops said:


> SakiGirl- it's funny you should say that, I don't own the village - not enough too
> To display it right - but the day I bought those pumpkins, I also bought some village accessories.
> This was all used for my dessert table in 2012 Sleepy Hollow. I printed the cemetery map 3'x5' and I treated it like my own miniature model laced with desserts. I wish I took pictures of it. Here's one of my favorite village accessories that light up


those are so cool dang I wish you had taken pics love to have seen that 
I now am going to keep my eyes open for something like that I did pick up on ebay this cool nightmare before Christmas cloth print out waiting for it to come . I am doing my village up nightmare before Christmas so I am taking house and stuff and giving them the saki make over with the nightmare before Christmas touch LOL


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

celipops said:


> Blue Frog! Your sign - Once Upon a Nightmare was shipped today! Check your messages! I hope you like it
> Will send the old world map out tomorrow - it didn't fit in the largest tube available.. looks like a celipops custom package is in order!


Thank you very very much. I am so excited! I've decided to hang the sign above my bed year-round. OK if I pay you when we have the shipping total for both?


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

That is fine with me. I'm not worried. and I think it's perfect for the bedroom.
Right now, the other sign I had made is in my hallway, waiting for my neice to be born. My sister already claimed, Once upon a Time


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL The SAKI Makeover! I love it. ~Truly 

I reserved a few NBC for the reaper gifts.... we'll see if I get a victim


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Your map was shipped today ! I had to buy a Uline shipping tube for $7.00 
It should arrive nice and safe. 

Thank you for giving these items a good home. 

Message me your email and I will send you the ups labels so you can track your shipments. 

Thanks again


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Bethany, Sending your package on Monday. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

celipops said:


> LOL The SAKI Makeover! I love it. ~Truly
> 
> I reserved a few NBC for the reaper gifts.... we'll see if I get a victim


oh dear reaper god let celipops get me as a victim hehe


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> oh dear reaper god let celipops get me as a victim hehe


LOL, I've said to myself, I love to have him or her for a victim, or I'll probably get him or her, and totally be at a loss as to what to do.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

im the goddess said:


> LOL, I've said to myself, I love to have him or her for a victim, or I'll probably get him or her, and totally be at a loss as to what to do.


LOL. So true. Especially when you go through and read all the likes and dislikes for everyone, which I really love to read.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol I'm the Goddess - I'm most definitely a gurl <pulls up blanket just a bit..... see! Pink booties> ?

Just got hair cut and color ?


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I love reading the posts too. 
I've read every single one on the reaper thread. 
Yes, apparenty, I've got that kinda time. 

Overall census - NO zombie baby's, gore or glitter 
YES - Nightmare before Christmas, Skeletons, fog machines, Witches and anything Classic


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

celipops said:


> Lol I'm the Goddess - I'm most definitely a gurl <pulls up blanket just a bit..... see! Pink booties> 
> 
> Just got hair cut and color 


Oh no, Celipops, I wasn't speaking about you in particular. I just meant the reaper participants in general.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol gotcha


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

_Free to Be You & Me_ reference?



celipops said:


> Lol I'm the Goddess - I'm most definitely a gurl <pulls up blanket just a bit..... see! Pink booties>


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

are the mini pumpkins still available? please let me know


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

kittyvibe said:


> are the mini pumpkins still available? please let me know


I can say no they are not. sorry.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Bethany - you were shipped today


----------

